
The $300 Million Button - ColinWright
http://www.uie.com/articles/three_hund_million_button/index.html
======
glimcat
Had to check - it's not Amazon, despite their rather obsessive focus with
tweaking and testing things all over the site. First purchase at Amazon is
still somewhat involved, possibly due to "we're Amazon, where else are you
going to go" mentality.

